# Boots for slim lower leg?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

are you fastening the boots correctly?
try bending your ankle forward a couple times while fastening down your liner.
It will help tightening the lower part of the tongue.


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

speedjason said:


> are you fastening the boots correctly?
> try bending your ankle forward a couple times while fastening down your liner.
> It will help tightening the lower part of the tongue.


have tried everything that is possible  the problem is that the tounge of the boots starts to curve up too early...


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like you need to research a boot fitter in your area that is able to add some padding where you need it. Or some online searches will give you some do it yourself options

Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Supplies

Here is a quick search i came up with


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

PorkCereal said:


> Looks like you need to research a boot fitter in your area that is able to add some padding where you need it. Or some online searches will give you some do it yourself options
> 
> Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Supplies
> 
> Here is a quick search i came up with


yea i know that padding will help  but arent there ANY BOOTS AT ALL that is made for people with a slim lower leg?


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

I feel like Intuition makes a liner that is lower volume in the foot area, but high volume in the upper leg area? Maybe that kind of deal could help?


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay, i appreciate al the solutions, but i know most of them already  i simply wanna know it there is any brands that makes boots for people with slim lower legs?


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

do anyone think nike vapens will have a kinda slim lower leg/instep?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Other option is start weight lifting.
Get them big calves.


----------



## frontranger (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk if it's the same problem you're having, but I have a very narrow foot and pretty skinny chicken legs. My Salomon Launch Boa boots fit absolutely perfect. I typically wear a 12 tennis shoe and sized down to an 11 boot. No heel lift, no toes hitting the front once I get them on and bend my knees. And they're very comfortable for all-day, multi-day rides. I couldn't be happier with them. Maybe try some on and see how they do?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*maybe ask this chick where she got hers?*


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

tralald said:


> Apparently i have a slim lower leg, and i havent found any boots that fits my feet... some fit snug and perfect exept at the lower leg and instep(se paint drawing, black is kinda my foot and green is the boot :smiley: ) this causes me to have t tighten the inner harness way to much to avoid huge heel lift, but still get a little and a horrible pressurepoint :disappointed:
> 
> does anyone know of any brands that makes boots that fit for feet like this?
> i cant be the only one with this problem...


Sorry to revive an old thread, but did you ever find any boots? I have decent sized calves, but they are way up my leg, so my lower leg is really skinny too. I find I get a bunch of overlap in my inner liner and outer liner and it makes these pressure spots down my legs where they overlap 4 times. The pain gets extreme if I'm riding a lot.


----------



## pvan120 (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on the solomons. My legs arent that skinny, but I think they could cinch down way more.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Salomon or northwave


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

butterfly wrap mod
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a skinny lower leg and the boots that worked best for me are the ride tridents. The third boa completely locks the inner boot onto your leg, and pushes your heel down. Usually the third boa on boots is useless, but it is amazing on the tridents.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I feel like I got skinny legs under my musclely skate boarders calves and Northwaves are the only boots I will ever keep using.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

speedjason said:


> Other option is start weight lifting.
> Get them big calves.


Time to get swole, bro.


----------



## hankweed (Nov 16, 2015)

Too bad calves are 75% genetic... i use DC boots and theyre perfect for my small calves. Go to a local store (if any) and try some on.


----------

